# setting up a tropical tank how lol



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

hi all 

i have just got a tank its 24inches by 12inches by 18inches i think lol 

i have a 150watt heater a and a pump and a built in light thing but dont no what light is in there lol but i no it works

i have washed my gravel and put it in i have also put in the water and 1 plastic plant and a castle and a fake fish ornament im 

i will be running everything tonight to try and get the water settled 


so im just wondering what do i do next lol 

thanks for reading
kirsty

p.s. how many fish can i keep in there when setup 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

from what i know u should leave the tank a week, set up and running to make sure heathers etc are working propperly. and look into what types of fish you can keep together as some pick on others


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

run it for a week then test the water for amonia and nitrite if there clear and a couple of hardy fish then after that add a few every couple of weeks you can have approx 24 inches of adult size fish, do you no about general maintenance and how to clean your filter


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

well i dont have a filter as the petshop told me i didnt need one if i cleaned it often 

thanks for replies 
kirsty 

p.s. what types of fish can i keep in there like angel fish ect

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

get a filter...


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok how much will that cost 

thanks


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

for all fish you need a filter that has been running at least a week a filter has foams in it and as it matures it breaks down fish waste you need to get one or dont keep fish


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

your tank holds approx 19 gallons so a filter will be about 20 pounds or so ,your tank wont be big enough for angels so i would stick to smaller fish


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok will do but is there diffrent sizes as im unsure and what size would i need for my tank
tthanks
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

your welcome to pm me if you need advice on maintenace/filter cleaning, enjoy your tank they are brill


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

one that is for a 19 gallon or 90 litre tank they will say on the box best still go for the next size up you can never have to much filtration


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

prob will pm you after thanks 

ermm i was told to use some water safe stuff should i use this and if so howe much thanks according to the booklet i should use 8 pipettes full is this right 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yes pop it in the tank you need to put in enough to treat your water volume, after that you will only be treating the amount of water you change eg; 20% every couple of weeks , pm me when you get your filter and i can help advice you on how to look after it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a 20 gallon high tank. get yourself a filter. i recomend an aquaclear 50 or higher. have a thermometer. get a good water conditioner. set the temp at 78f for tropicals. you don't have to let it run for more than a day as nothing biological is happening. i also suggest getting a bottle of bacteria to seed your tank. you can put fish in tomorrow. some ammonia lock would be good while it's breaking in. change 1/4 of the water once a week until your levels are right. as was said, get a couple hardy fish to begin with to feed your bacteria. take it easy on the feeding at first. also but a syphon and get a new 5 gallon bucket for the water changes. i could go on but that's it in a nutshell. doing a little research would only help you, especially on the nitrogen cycle. trust me. a plant would be nice if you get some decent lighting. hope this helps.... i could go on for:lol2: pages


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

oh i wouldnt mind going to look for a filter tomorrow well it lit up now and even though its murky looks good lol 

going to get live plants how mant would you recommend 

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what kind of light do you have and is it near a window? oh, and don't worry about the murkiness, it will clear up. it will be a b it murkey until it cycles. it will be "cooking' as i call it. heterotrophic bacteria at first. but get some bacteria to speed thing up. a hardy bunch plant will do to start things off. i always recomend ludwiggia


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

i not sure what type of light it is fitted into the lid and we have a heater separate no its not near a window as that was where my mom was going to put it but i told her that thats not ok so she moved it into a corner (well i think im right) i read that you should put all your live plants in at the same time if this is right how many should i have??

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a floresent plant or full spec bulb is best and a little indirect light will help things, although a shop will never tell you that. and it makes no difference when you put in plants, you can start a small collection. the number of plants just depends on what kind. get easy ones but stay away from anacharis, it falls apart. the key is to go slowly. also with a fully planted tank take out the air bubbles. it's are alright for now. the main thing is for you to get your tank cycled. read about the nitrogen cycle in aquariums. hope this helps. you can ask me questions anytime. i love aquatics.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks might get a couple of live plants and mostly plasticf would this be better?

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

i think the light is a flouesent tube that has a peice of glass over it


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

properly a evaporation tray. Some of the older tanks , and new 'old style' tanks don't use waterproof light connectors. the evaporation would get in there and blow the bulb.

any questions (esp cichlids lol) PM, your more than catered for with help with Alistu and habu, but if you need anything else i'll do my best. i spend most of my forum time in the fish section so i'll always reply if im on


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks will prob take you up on that as i need as much info as pos lol 

ermm just looked in my tank seems a bit clearer than it was earlier even though theres no filter but thers little air bubbles over the heater and the plastic plant is this good or bad 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats perfectly normal. it's just the air from when you filled the tank. they will be gone in a few days at most


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the bubbles are dissolved gases mostly nitrogen. they will dissipate, that's normal. feel free to pick our brains anytime. but i do reccomend you surf the web or get a good aquatics book. i like helping aquarium newbies, i used to do it for a living.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks

do you no any good sites i can have a look on

thanks again 
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

try The Tropical Tank Homepage - Tropical Fish and Aquariums i never have to visit fish websites but this may help see library


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks will have a look 

thanks
kirsty
: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

just woundering can i keep a pleco and or a crab in my size tank

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

You can keep a small species of pleco but it will beat up any plants you may have. i'd recomend otto cats for algae control. they are tiny hardworking cats that look nice. plecos are best for larger tanks.
crabs in general, will be hard on your fish. shrimps are nice though


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks can you tell me the names of a few good ones of shrimps and otto cats

thanks
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

got my filter today and got some bacteria stuff called sera nitrivec. 

filters all up and running really clear now and i added the bacteria the bloke at the aquarium shop told me that i should be able to add some hardy fish on monday and to take a water sample in with me on monday and he said he will test the water for me and give me some hardy fish 

is this right??


thanks
kirsty


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you're on your way!!:no1:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks only because you lot on here have helped me 

thanks so much otherwise i would of prob set up without a filter and all the fish would have prob died 

thanks
kirsty
: victory:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

i would suggest running the filter for a week, then have it tested to see if its ready for fish, theres no point placing a filter into the tank today and then expecting the filter on monday to cope with the ammonia the fish pass out. It may take a few weeks for a filter to cycle i.e mature with a bacteria culture. some of us retailers now sell live bacterial cultures often kept in a fridge like bacternet, tetra do a similar product which supposedly you pour in and then in a day or 2 you can completly stock your tank, i dont know if sera nitrivec is the same, dear-god please dont do this lol. Its just rushing the system and can end in tears.

Keep it simple and take ya time.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok will be getting my water tested on monday prob wont be ready but will get it tested to see 

thanks
kirsty

p.s. will only be adding about 2 or 3 fish


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

good luck, any fish that take ya fancy?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

you beat me to it jon2thefish, as said just take your time


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

will do 

ermm well i have seen some dalmation mollys which i would like to get but only when im fully setup as i have 3 dalmations 

but i have seen lots that i like but not sure on there names 

what type of hardy fish would you reccommend

thanks
kirsty


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

pmsl ive just realised who alistu is :lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

a few zebra or leopard danios, or neon tetras, or a couple of platies, for get guppies as a first fish, theres a few other types of tetras that would be suitable, dont get mollies as ya first fish,


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

nah im going to wait until im fully setup for them 

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

hi all 

i got my water tested today and everything was ok except the ph level was a little high so the pet shop gave me some ph down stuff and i used it they told me to take a water sample back later on so i did and it was all fine 

does this sound right

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wouldn't bother with the Ph stuff. to lower the Ph just put a couple of gallons of distilled water from the supermarket in it. by the way, you are ready for fish! get some biology going on! any way i can help, just pm me or e-mail me at [email protected] i don't know everything but i'm always willing to help someone getting started. a 20gal high is a good tank.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks 

i no i shouldnt of done this but the pet shop gave me an angel fish, a elephantnose fish and an orange one cant remember what it was 

no i shouldnt of put these in but they persuaded me that they were hardy fish and he also gave them to me free as i no him and i buy alot of things from there :whip::whip:

do you think i should of done this??

sorry but he persuaded me 
kirsty
:whip:


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

There is no need to bother with the PH stuff. Fish will get used to the ph level they are in, if you keep trying to change it, it will stress the fish more than just leaving it as it is. (+ its cheeper not to buy them  )

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks i got the ph to the right level before i put the fish in but wont bother with it now 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gwenz is right, i wouldn't have things bouncing around while they are getting acclimated. fish are more forgiving than most people think. just watch that ammonia level and do a water change if they start breathing too hard. but you are off to a good start i think. glad there are some decent aquarists here. good luck, it's a great hobby.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks

sorry another question well 3 lol 

1: what do i do if they dont eat the frozen bloodworm im going to put in in a min 

2: how many bloodworm should i feed per day 

3: will the new fish eat today well tonight or not

thanks so much for all your help
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

none of the fish are hardy enough , and the elephant nose will prob only eat bloodworm and your tank is not mature enough for that yet, and deff not big enough for them, please research any fish that you want before you get them or it may end in tears. why didnt you wait, the levels need to peak before thet go down,


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

well they told me it was ok for them well 3 people did 

typical ah i go and do it wrong lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

as you have them feed tiny amounts every couple of days but not today, buy yourself a test kit and test daily for amonia and nitrite if you get a reading other than zero ask advice straight away please


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

I don't know what an elephantnose fish is, but the tank is not big enough like alistu said. Theres not enough room for the Angel fish alone.

To answer the questions tho, bloodworms shouldn't be an everyday food for your fish. You could feed them to them 2-3 times a week as a sort of little treat for your fish. If they don't eat them get a net and fish the uneaten ones out.

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok but i think i give up one person tells me one thing another tells me another so ill just let me my do what she wants 

thanks for the help though
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wouldn't bother feeding them today. let them rest. but keep that ammonia level down. yes the angel and elephant nose aren't good for a new tank but i didn't want to discourage you since you already have them. prove whatshername wrong by getting them to thrive. you've done most everything right except the fish but you can help them weather the breaking in period by not letting the levels build up. you can do it, i have faith. you are after all asking questions. i won't rain on your parade. take it easy on feeding for the first few days. i don't mean to piss anyone off. you'll be ok. water changes, a gallon or two a day.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks so much i just think they will prob die after all that has been said think it was really a waste of time getting the fish 

thanks HABU
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

prob you have is that your filter is not mature enough for feeding frozen and thats all your elephant nose will eat but your angel will need flake food you cant feed frozen alone to the fish, i suggest you return the fish and get some that are best suited to your tank as the ones you have are not


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

what am i supposed to do with the ones i have got?? 

sorry if i sound like im being funnyim not im just annoyed 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

Try and see if maybe the shop will let you do a swap. I've done it before. Did the same thing as you. Got forced to get some fish from a shop when i had just started and then realised that my tank wasn't big enough. We all learn somehow. I just took the fish i had back and asked if they were willing to let me swap with some other ones that were sutable for my tank.

Gwenz


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont mean to upset you and sorry if i did but if your not told the truth from the start then i would not be a good fishkeeper, it may well work you will need to keep a very close eye on things and moniter your water honesty is best or no one learns how to keep fish/reptiles, we all make mostakes but we learn from them and then we can pass on what we no to new fishkeepers like you


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

was told that i cant take them back as they have had problems with people who wanted fish and took them and didnt like them so they brought them back


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks but its just annoying that one person tells you something and another tells you another thing 

kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to have faith in yourself and your judgement. she seeded her tank didn't she? if she keeps a semi open sytem in it while it cycles, the ammonia and nitrite spikes won't be that high. and i'm sure she doesn't have a w/c angel, so it may very well be used to the water over there and it's ancestors have had to deal with fluctuations. i've pulled this kind of thing off many a time with great sucess. if she can take those fish back it would behoove her. but if she can't, at least we all should try to help her work with the situation instead of declaring failure from the onset. i'm not complaining really but just trying to be helpful. in this case, as is often in aquatics, everyones right. but we have to play the cards we are dealt. i remember when cutting edge aquarium equipment was an air pump and a bubble filter. remember the 60's?


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks habu well like i said im going to leave it all to my mom now 

kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

thats why i said to moniter the water and feed tiny amounts , but kirsty if the worst does happen and lets hope with help it does not then its the shops fault and not yours. we are trying to help you and if i sounded abrupt then sorry its just these shops anger me.


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

Not realy lol! Im only 16 . Ok if they won't take them back then, l, like HABU am willing to help you, just keep testing the water to make sure Ammonia nd NitrIte are at 0 and you should be ok. If they start to rise then just do a water change to get the levels back down again. 

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

they have made me angry today well they told me to put there water ino mine but i did this when i had a goldfish a few years ago and it died because of there water so i added some of my water to the bag and left it and they used the net to put the fish in so i didnt have o put there water into mine 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

im only 15 and new to keeping fish and reptiles well i used to keep the od goldfish and my mom had fish when i was young but thats it so i dont remember the 60s either nor does my mom lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, that shop was way out of line. hope all of them aren't that way. but you can go by the BOOK. just realize there's some wiggle room between the lines. you're in aquatics bootcamp now. study, observe and learn. something you'll keep all your life. you can do it. and by the way, i wasn't ragging on anybody. i'm a positive person.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

what about feeding the bloodworms as i was told thats all the elephant nose would eat?? 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

damn, i feel old now!!:lol2:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

lol:lol2:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

think i need all the help i can get dont think i could of gone any wronger lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you've been 98% right. pretty good in anybodies book. you're willing to learn and that's all that matters. you're asking advice, that's a good sign. don't worry, you have the makings of a great fishkeeper just by doing those two things.


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

lol. dont worry. I started keeping fish at 15 too, and i was confused with people giving me all different advice, but with a little help from books and good sites online i learnt a lot. I went wrong and lost a few fish when i first started, but as you learn more about them the easier it comes to look after them and i found myself starting to help other people too. Learnings just part of fish keeping 

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks 

kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

what i suggest is feed a tiny bit of flake to the angel then a tiny bit of bllodworm to the elephantnose but directly where it is hiding so you will need to put your hand/arm in as they are rather timid fish but leave it till tomorrow and then feed every other day for a couple of weeks . if there is food being left then feed less next time


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

again, study the nitrogen cycle. it's the holy grail. water chemistry is everything. that's your ABC's of fish keeping. if you understand the N.C. you won't ever really need any advice. fresh or salt water. anyone disagree?


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok will do thanks 
kirsty


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

I agree with you HABU. If you know the Nitrogen cycle, you know how to look after fish. 

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

do you no a good site that explains it in simple form :lol2: so i can learn it of by heart :lol2:

thnks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

there are so many sites that explainit well. just google it and read them. they all are saying the same thing. you can't spin chemistry. oh! now you know what that class is good for! ha ha!:lol2: but really. good in fo on the net. don't hesitate to ask any questions about it. we can put it into plain language.: victory:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks will have a good look tomorrow as im to ired tonight so none of it will prob go in lol :lol2:

thanks
kirsty


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

i wonder what the orange fish is :lol2: orange chromide maybe a mbuna. Any decent aquatic retailer would never allow u to leave with a Elephantnose in a tank thats not fully matured. They should admit their very lge mistake, keep you sweet and accept back the fish, you should name and shame this shop. Their kinda service is not helpin you or the industry as a whole.

I dont sell elephantnoses @ all as they are all wild caught, which wouldnt be a problem in its self, but long term very few do well in captivity.

Like others have said we're not giving u hastle, its the retailer that is to blame. just monitor the waste readings and find a better retailer. Good luck


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, jon, they kinda ran over her. as a former pet shop person that was disspicable(sp). why not a couple danios or something? an angel? an elephant nose? you know they can be funky even in a good tank. angel fish, the perfect fish to cycle your tank with! i'd be ashamed. but, she might pull it off.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

dont want to name and shame as im not like that think ive learn from my mistake now

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kristy, you didn't make the mistake, they did and what's worse is that they didn't want to correct it. not a good shop. and by the way, your'e supposed to be asleep now!:lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

Bank holiday tomorrow... Oh god i hate bank holidays, suppose to be my day off


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

yer lol its holiday and im home tutored so i dont have a bed time :lol2:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

will prob rain as its bank holiday :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's memorial day weekend here! i'm cooking ribs! yea! so i guess if the u.s. shuts down , so does the world!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

yeah ya right kirsty, have you started building ur arc yet? I bet noah didnt have any silicone to build tanks haha


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

is that bloke Bush still in charge, i checked out some of the mick-taking videos of him on 'youtube' boy can he mix his words up lol


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

nah my mom wont let me lol but at the min we have the trpoical tank im just setting up 3 dalmations 3 rabbits and 2 tortoise yet to be more but she doesnt no that lol:lol2:


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

ok, i use this site a lot, and it explains the Nitrogen cycle realy well.

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

Gwenz


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks just had a good look through this

kirsty
: victory:


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

np. Glad to help. 

Gwenz


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

yip it certainly rained today


----------



## Gwenz (May 15, 2007)

well, it worse than rained here! we ahd thunder and a hail storm! was so weird! floor was white!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's going to be near 90f here for the next 3 days. i've been tearing down and setting up tanks all day. i sure picked a hot day to be lugging around stuff!. just got to check the gravity on one tank and go pick up the fish. then i'm done. i'm working too hard!:lol2:


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

hi 

all i noticed last night that the elephant nose came out and was swimming around for ages for the first time so does this mean hes/she is happy???

thanks
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

hi all 

been to a fish shop this morning and i told them what had happened at the last pet shop and they said that if i take a water sample in today that i should be able to have a few more really hardy fish in there i havent done this yet just wanted to check first so is this right?? 

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for getting back i have just been looking in my tank and the water seems to have gone green whats this??

think im going to wait on getting more fish until this gets better

thanks
kirsty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

is the water green? or do you have some algae growing?


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

only the water is green cant see anything growing??

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

kirsty i am glad the elephant nose is ok but i would give it at least another week before you add any more fish, green water is algee spores prob due to too much lighting, how long are your tank lights on for and does it get much daylight, get your water tested anyway so you can moniter it


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

well its on between 10 and 12 ours a day and the tank is in a corner and doesnt get hardly any light from windows etc


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get a good algaecide that won't harm your plants. get a clerk to help you select one. have you been feeding too much? you have to be careful with the food at first. you may also have phosphates in your water supply. a shop can test for that. i'd do a 25% water change and then use the algaecide. it's soundes like an algae bloom. you can knock that down easily enough. when feeding, always remember: feed the fish, not the tank. no fish flakes should end up in the filter. anything in the filter is still in the tank. food should not even hit the bottom right now. algae won't hurt the fish at all. it is just ugly to look at. algae won't grow unless it has something to feed on. always read and follow instuction on any product you use.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks will put the new fish on hold until i get this sorted out

thanks
kirsty


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

hi 

done my water change and its all clear now cleaned the filter in the dirty water so filter is all clean now 

thanks 
kirsty


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

thats good, how much water did you change, as the tank is new i would of advised against cleaning the filter how many squeezes did you give the foam, your filter will only need cleaning every 2-3 weeks same as your water change, if you have any biological bacteria put some in the tank and dont clean the filter for 3 weeks now, also dont feed the fish today.


----------



## kirstyhumphrey (Apr 29, 2007)

well i only squeezed each foam a few times put some of the biological bacteria in and some tap safe well its a good job i cannot feed them today as my dogs got the fish food and ate it lol the little so and sos :lol2:

thanks 
kirsty


----------

